# Sound quality questions.



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

I want to ask this very carefully...

I feel a bit burnt as I was on another site asking about sound quality of receivers only to receive condescension from several members because of my 'mistaken belief' that different amplifiers/receivers can sound different.

Does that happen much here? I have no wish to get into ideological arguments,

(My post related to integrating a two channel amp, to drive my stereo pair, with my existing setup.)


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you tried any of the Audio forums ? They might be more technical than many of us on here. I think the majority here just use the AVR or even a Sound bar and are happy with it. I have seen a few posts that really got into the technical amp / preamp, etc. but they were a couple of years ago.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'd concur with Jimmy57 on this - most of us just use soundbars or AVRs to get better sound out of what we have. Not too much of a "my system is better than yours" environment here. Since you're just going to be outputing stereo, use the RCA analog stereo jacks from either the source or your TV. what you're proposing should sound better than the basic TV speakers in any event. I would suggest that you simply turn the volume down on the TV and not turn off the speakers like someone did a few months ago when we tried troubleshooting his perceived audio problems (my thought was that it was him and his hearing - not his equipment)


----------

